# Problem mit der Methode setFieldDelimiter("'");



## Alex_winf01 (17. Dez 2007)

Ich möchte in der H2-Database nicht das Hochkomma ("), sondern das Einfache Hochkomma (') als Feldtrennung. Ich habe aufgerufen:


```
export.setFieldDelimiter(" ' ");
```

Das läuft auf einen Fehler, weil die Methode einen Char benötigt und keinen String. Rufe ich nun


```
export.setFieldDelimiter(' ' ');
```
 auf bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung, dass es sich um einen nicht geschlossenen Char handelt. Wie muss ich das mittlere Hochkomma umformatieren, damit er das nicht als Kommando, sondern als Char interpretiert?


----------



## The_S (17. Dez 2007)

```
char del = '\'';
```


----------



## madboy (17. Dez 2007)

```
export.setFieldDelimiter('\'');
```


----------



## Alex_winf01 (17. Dez 2007)

Vielen Dank.


----------

